# Old 18" sub. What is it



## cushmaca (Dec 21, 2012)

I believe this is an old to sounds 18" I bought when I was in college. I forgot 






it is and am wondering if anybody knows. Going to put in my car instead of house. It has a flat carbon fiber dust cap not a protruding dust cap


----------

